# the FALL plays PAINBALL



## bluesky (24. August 2004)

buben und mädels

wer mag mit mir im september oder oktober von Marxzell nach Freudenstadt 
und wieder zurück fahren ?

das werden so ca. 140 km und ein paar höhenmeter 

tempo: flott
route: über hohloh und besenfeld
strecke: parts of the westway and middleway express route


einstieg für anwohner auch an der strecke möglich:

- Bad Herrenalb
- Gaistal
- Risswasenhütte
- Kreuzlehütte
- Hohloh 

BITTE POSTET EIN DATUM WANN IHR ZEIT HABT

Start wäre in Marxzell so um 9 Uhr.

gern gesehen wären auch ESKler als kanonenfutter


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. August 2004)

Wenn's beim Cook seiner Frau ihren Apfelkuchen gibt, wäre ich als Kanonenfutter dabei ... (dann könnten sich die ESKler mal schonen)

Termine: unsicher wegen drohender Dachneueindeckung - schließe mich dann an oder nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> tempo: flott



Uuups, das hatte ich überlesen!


----------



## Yvoxl (24. August 2004)

@ Schwarzspecht

klar, dass ich mich jetzt zu Wort melde. Wenn  ihr euch tatsächlich auf einen Termin einigt (nur nicht am 12.09.04) könnt ihr gerne zum Apfelkuchen essen kommen. Cook erzählte mir vom einen oder anderen Heidelbeerliebhaber, so könnte ich noch Heidelbeermuffins anbieten. Ihr müßt halt rechtzeitig losfahren, dann habt ihr noch Zeit für ein Päuschen!!!

Bis bald

Yvoxl


----------



## eL (24. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> von Marxzell nach Freudenstadt
> und wieder zurück fahren ?


Sir Jawohl Sir 


			
				bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ESKler als kanonenfutter



niemals wird es sowas geben..... erst wird das niedere volk verheizt

bin vom ersten bis elften oktober im isergebirge bei den autodieben.

september wäre mir lieber dann muss man nich inner regenkutte fahren 
 

eL

p.s. hier wird von esklern in der mehrzahl gesprochen??!! hab ich jetz was verpeilt oder zähl ich schon doppelt


----------



## bluesky (24. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Uuups, das hatte ich überlesen!



kein thema ... mit dir fahr ich auch ein bischen weniger flott   

@Yvoxl

Heidelbeeren -> i love them 

@eL

du zählst doppelt ... wäre mir wie immer eine ehre mit dir zu fahren


----------



## eL (24. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> @eL
> 
> du zählst doppelt ... wäre mir wie immer eine ehre mit dir zu fahren


nu hör schon auf... ick werd ja janz ROT


----------



## Cook (24. August 2004)

Hi bluesky! 
Tolle Runde hast du da vor!
Hab meine Saison-Abschluss-Runde FDS-KA-FDS (167km) bisher nur mit dem Rennrad gemacht. Mit dem Bike wirds sicher härter!
Würde gerne mitfahren, aber dann eher nur die Süd-Richtung. Käme dann mit der Bahn bis Gernsbach und dann mitm Bike nach Herrenalb zum Zusammenschluss.
Termin ist mir egal, weil ich so langfristig nur schwer planen kann. Habe den September schon sehr oft als Pissmonat mit Dauerregen erlebt und den Oktober bei Sonne kennen und lieben gelernt. Aber es kommt ja meistens anders...


----------



## nkwd (24. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Hi bluesky!
> Käme dann mit der Bahn bis Gernsbach und dann mitm Bike nach Herrenalb zum Zusammenschluss.


Da wär ich dann auch dabei (wenn der Termin paßt) und würd dich in gernsbach am Bhf abholen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. August 2004)

Yvoxl schrieb:
			
		

> (...) könnt ihr gerne zum Apfelkuchen essen kommen. Cook erzählte mir vom einen oder anderen Heidelbeerliebhaber, so könnte ich noch Heidelbeermuffins anbieten.



... das hört sich ja mal richtig gut an. Danke für die Einladung, hoffe es klappt!

Kannst ja mitfahren und lässt Mr. Cook backen ;-)


----------



## Yvoxl (25. August 2004)

Mein Cook wird wohl kaum auf die Tour verzichten und wenn ich alles mit euch fahren würde, würden wir mindestens 2 Tage brauchen...Aber bluesky wollte doch zügig vorankommen  . Aber ich könnte euch doch entgegenfahren. Keine Angst, es gibt trotzdem dann bei uns Kuchen, das geht klar !!! Gibt es schon die ersten Terminvorschläge ???
Das Wetter kann ja nur noch besser werden. Heute Morgen bin ich   geradelt und ich hätte ein Strinband vertragen können und dies im August  

Bis denne

Yvoxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. August 2004)

@ Yvo
Ich glaube sowieso, dass  Kollege blauhimmel nur nach Kuchen giert und lechzt! Irgendwann hat er mitgelesen, dass du so tollen Apfelkuchen machst, da kam er auf die Idee mit der langen Tour, die "zufällig" nach FDS führt ....


----------



## specialist (27. August 2004)

Hallo Matthias,
ich mach´s einfach so, dass ich alle Termine wo ich Zeit hätte und die in Frage kämen poste. Toll wäre wenn man sich schon weit im Vorfeld auf einen einigen könnte.
Also im September: 4. o. 5.; 19. o. 30.
Im Oktober: 3. ;17. u. die letzte Woche.
Richtet Euch halt bitte mal nach den Terminen- sonst läufts mal wieder ohne mich   

specialist


----------



## nkwd (27. August 2004)

ok, dann schreib ich einfach mal an welchen Terminen von Olli ich auch könnt

Im September: 19. o. 30. (is der Feiertag oder was?)
Im Oktober: 3. ;17.


----------



## Cook (28. August 2004)

Da ich Termin-Legastheniker bin wart ich einfach mal ab. Es wird schon irgendwie klappen.

Wer ist Matthias?

@russengeheimdienst: Gernsbach Bhf. ist o.k.! Muss nur noch die Uhrzeit abchecken.

P.S.: Ich hab doch auch noch ne schuggeligge Runde im Freudenstädter Hoheitsgebiet im Angebot. Die werde ich dann kurzfristig (in der Woche) ankündigen, wenn diese Tour hier glücklich abgeschlossen wurde.


----------



## specialist (28. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist Matthias?



Unser GPS- System


----------



## eL (28. August 2004)

Also grundsätzlich liegt es in meiner macht mich terminlich nach EUCH zu richten sofern es sich um ein wochenende handelt.Sollte mein Kapitalistisches Producktionskollektiv meine exorbitanten spezialkenntnisse bedürfen so gebe ich mich natürlich den broterwerb hin und lass euch alleine ziehen. Dies wird wie immer spontan geschehen und so ist es schon vorgekommen das ein wochenendeinsatz der 3 wochen vorher schon so sicher, wie das amen in der kirche war, nur stunden vorher abgesagt wurde.

also dann mal los

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (29. August 2004)

Okay ... bodensee war nett ... ja nett 

.. the blood red sandman coming home .... again

tip: globetrotters in konstanz dort dann den "Lähmer" und einen "Tortuga" trinken ... aja das war freitag ... vom samstag weiß ich nicht mehr wirklich viel aber heut ist ja zum glück sonntag

dann:


*19. September ein Sonntag im Jahre 2004 des Herrn gegen der 9ten Stunde in Marxzell*


wer kann da ? und wer stösst wo wann und wen und vor allem dazu dazu ?


----------



## nkwd (29. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> wer kann da ? und wer stösst wo wann und wen und vor allem dazu dazu ?


ok! treffe mich dann mit Cook an einer noch näher zu bestimmenden Uhrzeit in Gernsbach am Bhf und wir stossen in Bad Herrenalb zu euch (wann? und wo genau im Ort?). Bassd!


----------



## Yvoxl (30. August 2004)

Es fällt mir, ebenfalls wie beim Küchenchef  schwer, langfristig zu planen, aber wenn hier nicht wieder irgendwelche Krankheiten dazwischen kommen oder Wettkämpfe der Kinder, dann würde ich auch gerne dazustossen. Natürlich erst recht spät, denn ich backe ja noch Kuchen  ! Melde mich kurzfristig nochmals bei euch, nehme an, der Cook meldet sich auch noch.

Liebe Grüße

Yvo


----------



## specialist (30. August 2004)

Ich halte mich absichtlich noch ein bisschen zurück, aber der 19.09. klingt schon mal gut. Zu 75% bin ich dabei- 25% wegen dem Apfelkuchen.
Aber vorher gibt´s ja hoffentlich noch was.

KLICK: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=131079

specialist


----------



## nkwd (30. August 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte mich absichtlich noch ein bisschen zurück


Hey, das war doch dein Terminvorschlag!!


----------



## bluesky (30. August 2004)

@ nkwd

würd sagen so zwischen 0930 und 0945 in Herrenalb am Bahnhof?

passt das zeitlich bei dir oder eher später?

heisser tip: zieh dir mal "LORDI" rein .. die gehn nach vorne wie ne dampfwalze auf kerosin


----------



## nkwd (30. August 2004)

cook dürfte mit der S-Bahn so ca 9:20-9:30 in Gernsbach ankommen und dann schätz ich mal, daß wir ca 30min bis nach Herrenalb brauchen. Also wär 10:00 Treffpunkt Bhf Herrenalb sinnvoll.

@lordi
na ja, noch ne sonderlich viel von gehört, aber war net ganz soo mein Geschmack! (aber cool sieht er aus ). hör du dir mal Kataklysm an, wenn was willst, was richtig abgeht (empfehl da besonders: In Shadows & Dust, Face The Face Of War, Where The Enemy Sleep, Il Diavolo In Me, Manipulator Of Souls)


----------



## Cook (30. August 2004)

Ich sag erst mal nur wenig, weil ich
a. immer Probleme hab, einen ganzen Tag freizuhalten
b. immer Probleme hab überhaupt zu Wissen, ob der Tag frei von terminlichen Verpflichtungen ist
c. meine Form an besagtem Tage abklopfen muss ob ich dann
c.1. mit der Bahn nach Gernsbach komme, oder
c.2. mit dem Bike

Lasst mich deshalb 1-2 Tage vorher nochmals darüber disputieren.


----------



## specialist (31. August 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, das war doch dein Terminvorschlag!!


Ja, so ist das halt. Grundsätzlich kann ich schon, ich will halt schauen wo es sich einpendelt. 19. ist aber okay.


----------



## bluesky (13. September 2004)

so wer ist dabei

verbindliche anmeldung !

Treffpunkt: 
BAD HERRENALB BAHNHOF um 10.00 Uhr 
bzw. marxzell kirche um 9.20 Uhr

Parkmöglichkeiten hats an beiden Orten.

wenns morgens pisst fällt das ganze allerdings flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (13. September 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> so wer ist dabei
> 
> verbindliche anmeldung !
> 
> ...



Wie lange braucht man von Gernsbach bis Herrenalb mitm Bike? Und welche Strecke ist da zu empfehlen? Ich muss noch ERUIEREN, ob ich mit der Bahn anreise oder per Fahrrad.

Bei extremer Kälte oder Pisse (welch garstig Wort) fällts bei mir nat. auch flach.


----------



## bluesky (13. September 2004)

ich denk mal übers käppele ist der kürzeste weg ... am besten mal mit nkwd abklären


----------



## Yvoxl (13. September 2004)

wenn ich ganz arg mutig bin, fahre ich euch dann entgegen. Bespreche es noch mal mit dem Chefe.

Ciao

Yvoxl


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. September 2004)

Yvoxl schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich ganz arg mutig bin, fahre ich euch ...



... ein Stück hinterher! Nach meinen letzten Performances (oder Performanzen) muß ich mir wohl erst noch Mut antrinken. Werde mal checken, ob es für ein Einfach-Ticket reicht ...


----------



## specialist (13. September 2004)

[email protected],
ich bin dabei, diesmal zu 100%. Ich wäre dann um 09.20 in Marxzell bei der Kirche. Wer trifft sich noch in Marxzell?


----------



## Cook (13. September 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected],
> ich bin dabei, diesmal zu 100%.



Vooorsicht mit solchen Superlativen! Da gilt keine Ausrede mehr!


----------



## specialist (13. September 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Vooorsicht mit solchen Superlativen! Da gilt keine Ausrede mehr!



Ich will´s mal so sagen: Meine Frau geht ab 18. für eine Woche zu ihren Großeltern, ich hab 18./19. FREI- muß nicht arbeiten, meine andere Tochter bring ich am 19. um 08.00 Uhr zu meinen Eltern.
Also sind alle Gründe warum es nicht klappen sollte "eliminiert"  .
Alles was jetzt noch passieren könnte ist höhere Gewalt und liegt nicht in meinen Händen  

specialist


----------



## Yvoxl (13. September 2004)

@Schwarzspecht

dann trinken wir uns eben beide Mut an. Oder sollen wir nur trinken und gar nicht radeln...? Nein, so geht es nicht, wir fahren auch.

Also dann, was trinken vorher ???

Grüßle

Yvo


----------



## eL (13. September 2004)

also ich wäre dann ab marxzell mit dabei und würde den spezialisten mitbringen(gell hast noch ne tour frei bei mir)

allerdings warne ich vor dem vorhaben hin und zurück zu fahren!!!!! eine strecke reicht ja auch.

auch musste ich hier lesen das ihr bei fallenden niederschlag kneifen wollt!!!!!

_Dat iss Aber Nich_

seid mal Männer und keine memmen

also marxzell->funcity   

bis dann eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (13. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> also ich wäre dann ab marxzell mit dabei und würde den spezialisten mitbringen



Danke eL, dass Du an mich denkst, aber ich bewahre den Joker noch ein bisschen auf.
Ich bin vorher nämlich schon unterwegs um mein Töchterlein zur Oma zu bringen, von da fahr ich gleich nach Marxzell.

[Honigschmierumsmaulmodus an]Aber ist immer gut zu wissen das Du dabei bist  [Honigschmierumsmaulmodus aus]

specialist


----------



## grobis (13. September 2004)

sali zusammen,

ich bin am wochenende in rastatt und hätte lust mitzufahren. 
muss allerdings zuhause noch meine biketour ankündigen.

@bluesky: ab herrenhalb werden's dann wohl so 110 km werden. wenn wir 10 uhr starten, schätze ich wird die heimkehr nicht ganz ohne flutlicht gelingen.
das mittagessen natürlich eingerechnet.   
oder habe ich mich böse verschätzt?!

gibt es eventuell eine möglichkeit ab freundenstadt per shuttle zurückzufahren? ich frage nur, denn ich bin gestern einen 60km marathon mitgefahren und musste feststellen, das da am ende der runde nichts mehr mit mir los war.

gruss grobis


----------



## nkwd (13. September 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk mal übers käppele ist der kürzeste weg ... am besten mal mit nkwd abklären


hatte ich das net schon auf der Seite davor geschrieben? wenn man mit der bahn fährt und in Gernsbach aussteigt wäre der kürzeste Weg nach Loffenau zu fahren (kenn da nen Schleichweg ohne nervenden Verkehr) und dann von dort aus die normale Fahrstraße hinauf zum Käppele. Danach rollt man gemütlich nach Herrenalb herab. Ich denk, wir brauchen gut 30min dafür. Deine Bahn dürfte ca 9:20-9:30 in Gernsbach am Bahnhof sein und dann müßte das passen. Wenn net, dann sollen die anderen halt noch ein parr Minütchen auf uns warten.

Wenn in Freudenstadt meine Motivation oder Energie erschöpft sein sollte, dann werde ich übrigens mein Semesterticket nutzen und per Bahn die Heimreise antreten.


----------



## Flugrost (14. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> seid mal Männer und keine memmen
> bis dann eL



Salve Major Pain - mach Deinem Namen alle Ehre, wie sich`s gehört und schmeiß Dein mittleres Kettenblättchen auf`n Müll. Ein Platz in der Ehrenriege wird Dir sicher sein!


----------



## bluesky (14. September 2004)

naja sagen wir mal so ... ich will gegen 2000 daheim sein  

d.h. 10 stunden zeit ..

erlaubte pinkelpause: keine (das müsst ihr rausschwitzen)
verpflegung: astronautennahrung
gefangene werde nicht gemacht d.h. wer ausfällt verreckt jämmerlich auf der strecke

ich werd euch beine machen  

also ich denke wir sollten das schon schaffen .. zur not kann man im murgtal dann auch mit der bahn zurückfahren


----------



## bluesky (14. September 2004)

mal kurz was zur kilometerzahl:

marxzell -> hohloh ca. 30 km
ab hohloh sind es 40 km bis freudenstadt = 70 km 

das ganze geht aber auch noch retour was soviel wie 140 km von/bis marxzell bedeutet .. 

ich persönlich kenne die strecke nur bis besenfeld ... 

zurück fahren wir mangels alternativer wege den gleichen weg .. 

von marxzell bis zum hohloh geht es quasi nur den berg hoch .. ab hohloh geht es zumindest bis besenfeld recht eben .. wie das stück bis freudenstadt ist weiß ich nicht ... das bedeutet aber das der aus meiner sicht heftigste teil gleich am anfang wartet ... 

solange es keine katzen hagelt werde ich auch versuchen zurück zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (14. September 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> mal kurz was zur kilometerzahl:
> 
> marxzell -> hohloh ca. 30 km
> ab hohloh sind es 40 km bis freudenstadt = 70 km
> ...



Ab Besenfeld geht es fast eben über schnelle Waldautobahnen bis FDS.
Als Retour-Alternative wäre das Murgtal zu empfehlen, ca.45km bis Gernsbach. Bei dieser Strecke kann man auch jederzeit in die Bahn umsteigen...

@nkwd,bluesky: Wenn ich mit der Bahn komme, dann entweder 9.25 Gernsbach MITTE, oder 8.08 Gernsbach BAHNHOF.


----------



## bluesky (14. September 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Besenfeld geht es fast eben über schnelle Waldautobahnen bis FDS.
> @nkwd,bluesky: Wenn ich mit der Bahn komme, dann entweder 9.25 Gernsbach MITTE, oder 8.08 Gernsbach BAHNHOF.



na das freut mich ... ich mag den black forrest speedway 

ähm 8.08 oder 9.25 ? 

wegen mir können mir auch um kurz vor 9 in herrenalb wegfahren ... oder eben 10 ... uhrzeit ist mir egal


----------



## grobis (14. September 2004)

sali zusammen,
ich glaube ich schliesse mich nkwd in gernsbach an. dann komme ich im falle einer plötzlichen schwächel-attacke wieder per bahn zum auto zurück....  

@nkwd: du triffst dich um 9.30 am bahnhof in gernsbach? fährt die bahn von freudenstadt über das murgtal, oder liege ich da falsch?

gruss grobis


----------



## nkwd (14. September 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mit der Bahn komme, dann entweder 9.25 Gernsbach MITTE


Dann nehmen wir das! Die Stationen Gernsbach Mitte und Gernsbach Bahnhof sind vielleicht 500m auseinander also im Endeffekt völligt egal welche. Nur bei der Station am Bahnhof könnte man auch parken.

@grobis
ja, von Freudenstadt aus fährt die S41 durchs Murtgal direkt wieder bis Gernsbach und Gaggenau. Halte ich ich für die beste Alternative, daß wir übers Murtgal "heimrollen", denn das is wirklich kürzer zurück und geht fast nur bergab. (Die Karlsruher müssen dann halt irgendwie Richtung Marxzell kommen, also entweder das was wir zu Anfang haben mit dem Anstieg übers Käppele oder halt außerherum über Ka.) Und wie gesagt, fast jederzeit in die Bahn umsteigbar. 
Wenn du dich in Gernsbach halbwegs auskennst, grobis, dann kannst einfach beim Bahnhof gucken zu parken, aber ansonsten empfehl ich dir in Ottenau am Schwimmbad (ist direkt, wenn du die Ausfahrt Gaggenau-Ost von der B462 runterfährst) dein Auto abzustellen und dann mit mir die 3km nach Gernsbach zu radeln


----------



## grobis (14. September 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Nur bei der Station am Bahnhof könnte man auch parken.



na das ist doch ein wort. da stellen wir die kisten ab. jetzt muss ich noch mein familienoberhaupt nach erlaubnis fragen und dann nichts wie los....

gruss grobis


----------



## eL (14. September 2004)

also wenn sich alles in gernsbach trifft dann komm ich halt auch dorthin.Ihr müsst euch nur eing werden um welche uhrzeit!!!

0930 wäre ne nette bequeme zeit   also lasst uns das doch mal festhalten.
Wenn wir bei unserer routenwahl nicht weit über 100km kommen dann radel ich das auch bequem weg.Hab ja was gut zu machen in punkto entfernung nach den 2 kantenklatschweekends   

ick richt schon mal mein hartes ;-) 

eL


----------



## specialist (14. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn sich alles in gernsbach trifft dann komm ich halt auch dorthin.Ihr müsst euch nur eing werden um welche uhrzeit!!!



Was soll denn das jetzt heißen  . Marxzell, Bad Herrenalb, Gernsbach...8.00, 9.00, oder von mir aus 10.00 Uhr  
Jetzt werdet euch mal einig.

Ich würde gerne ab Marxzell fahren, Bluesky denke ich mal auch...und Du eL...könntest ja eigentlich auch, oder?

specialist


----------



## eL (14. September 2004)

neeneenee mein guter die 140km ab marxzell sind mir echt zu weit    da ich Montag ja wieder frisch und ausgeruht auf der matte stehn muss.

Im Flachland wär das auch ne wirklich spochtliche leistung doch hier im schwarzwald wo sich des öfteren eine nicht zu unterschätzende "aufschüttung" dem gemeinen radtouristen in den weg stellt   
ich bin ja nicht übermütig   

eL


----------



## grobis (14. September 2004)

sali zusammen,

also für den sonntag sieht es super    aus, wenn ich alles ins auto bekomme, davon gehe natürlich aus   , werde ich mitkommen.

gruss grobis


----------



## bluesky (16. September 2004)

also von marxzell sinds jetzt nur noch 60 km bis freudenstadt 
(ich hab gestern ne abkürzung gebaut)

und jetzt endgültig:

TREFFPUNKT: SONNTAG 10.00 Uhr BAHNHOF BAD HERRENALB 

alternativ 09.15 Uhr Kirche Marxzell 

noch ne story: 

gestern hab ich abends bei strömenden regen 3 mal die gleiche blondine versägt ... hatte ein hübsches rocky element mit (igitt) mr bike aufklebern 
wir sind irgendwie die gleiche strecke gefahren wobei ich mich an den westweg gehalten hab und sie sich an den westradweg 

naja ich hatte gestern meinen schüchternen ... und hab sie nicht angequatscht (hab ja schon ne blondine mit der ich gern biken geh ... ob sich zwei vertragen? ... eher nicht)

sag mal gehts euch auch so ... ich treff fast mehr mädels beim biken als jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (16. September 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> TREFFPUNKT: SONNTAG 10.00 Uhr BAHNHOF BAD HERRENALB
> alternativ 09.15 Uhr Kirche Marxzell



Jawoll, das ist ein Wort. Ich bin in Marxzell um 9.15 Uhr.
Noch jemand da, der sich in Marxzell trifft?

Übrigens ist "versägen" genau die falsche art ins Gespräch zu kommen. Du mußt sie mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht überholen, nach ca. 50m dann spektalulär vom Bike fallen und gleichzeitig den Farbbeutel mit roter Farbe (den Du natürlich für so Fälle immer dabei hast) zum platzen bringen. Wärend sie sich (hoffentlich) um Dich kümmert, sagst Du so floskeln wie:"ist doch nur ne´Fleischwunde" oder " dich hat der Himmel geschickt". Später lässt Du Dir die TelNr. geben um sie als Dank zum Essen einzuladen.  . wenn es dann nicht klappt kannst Du Dich immernoch rausreden mit z.B. "du wärst halt auf ed Kopf gefallen, und...    

specialist


----------



## bluesky (16. September 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Jawoll, das ist ein Wort. Ich bin in Marxzell um 9.15 Uhr.
> Noch jemand da, der sich in Marxzell trifft?
> 
> Übrigens ist "versägen" genau die falsche art ins Gespräch zu kommen. Du mußt sie mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht überholen, nach ca. 50m dann spektalulär vom Bike fallen und gleichzeitig den Farbbeutel mit roter Farbe (den Du natürlich für so Fälle immer dabei hast) zum platzen bringen. Wärend sie sich (hoffentlich) um Dich kümmert, sagst Du so floskeln wie:"ist doch nur ne´Fleischwunde" oder " dich hat der Himmel geschickt". Später lässt Du Dir die TelNr. geben um sie als Dank zum Essen einzuladen.  . wenn es dann nicht klappt kannst Du Dich immernoch rausreden mit z.B. "du wärst halt auf ed Kopf gefallen, und...
> ...



thx für den tip ... farbbeutel mit ketchup gehört ab morgen zur grundausstattung


----------



## Cook (16. September 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> also von marxzell sinds jetzt nur noch 60 km bis freudenstadt
> (ich hab gestern ne abkürzung gebaut)
> 
> und jetzt endgültig:
> ...



ähemräusper: wenn die Gruppe von Gernsbach rüberkommt wäre doch der Bahnhof nicht sooo ideal, weil wir ja von dort wieder zurückradeln müssten. Die Zeit von 0930 Gernsbach bis 1000 Herrenalb ist sowieso recht knapp. Wäre der Kreisverkehr eine Alternative?
Oder liege ich als Ortsunkundiger falsch???

P.S. richtig bikende Weiber seh ich nie! (ausser meine werte Gattin  )


----------



## bluesky (16. September 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> ähemräusper: wenn die Gruppe von Gernsbach rüberkommt wäre doch der Bahnhof nicht sooo ideal, weil wir ja von dort wieder zurückradeln müssten. Die Zeit von 0930 Gernsbach bis 1000 Herrenalb ist sowieso recht knapp. Wäre der Kreisverkehr eine Alternative?
> Oder liege ich als Ortsunkundiger falsch???
> 
> P.S. richtig bikende Weiber seh ich nie! (ausser meine werte Gattin  )



jo ÄNDERUNG:

10.00 Uhr Kreisverkehr Herrenalb beim Mönchs Posthotel

das ist 5 minuten vom bahnhof weg ... nähe der sparkasse


----------



## specialist (16. September 2004)

Oder 09.15 Uhr Marxzell an der Kirche


----------



## nkwd (16. September 2004)

@cook
die 5min zum bahnhof hätten wir doch auch noch geschafft (geht ja nur bergab) und hätten die aus Marxzell einfach warten lassen  
aber so is auch ok. kommen ja direkt zum Kreisverkehr


----------



## Cook (16. September 2004)

Sorry, wollt nix durcheinanderbringen, aber es zählt JEDER METER!

Übrigens wird unsere kleine Ausfahrt von manchen UNTRAINIERTEN HÜPFERN mit Schmerbäuchen oder Spinnenbeinchen nicht gewürdigt! see here 

Die NorthernLightsHighwayPatrol  wird trotzdem ihre Mission durchführen!

Frage: in FDS wird meine Mission zu Ende sein. Das "Cafe Yvonne" würde dazu gerne einladen zum Kartoffelsuppefassen für die Patrouillenteilnehmer. Wäre das im Sinne der Mitstreiter?
Ich zähle 5 Gäste...(bluesky, specialist, eL, grobis, nkwd)


----------



## nkwd (16. September 2004)

cool, "Café Yvonne"!   aber klar doch!

ich sags euch, mein MTB ist endlich wieder vom letzten WE richtig sauber (waren nur ca 4h Arbeit) und wehe wir fahren auch nur durch ein Matschloch!


----------



## Cook (16. September 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> ich sags euch, mein MTB ist endlich wieder vom letzten WE richtig sauber (waren nur ca 4h Arbeit) und wehe wir fahren auch nur durch ein Matschloch!



Super Einstellung  
Ich schlotz mein Rädle auch nach jeder Ausfahrt ab! Das Auge fährt mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (16. September 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> ich sags euch, mein MTB ist endlich wieder vom letzten WE richtig sauber (waren nur ca 4h Arbeit) und wehe wir fahren auch nur durch ein Matschloch!





			
				cook schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlotz mein Rädle auch nach jeder Ausfahrt ab! Das Auge fährt mit !



Keine Sorge Kinder, auf den Forstautobahnen sieht man Pfützen ja auf hunderte von Metern .... ihr könnt natürlich auch auf Nummer Sicher gehen und gleich die Straße über Dobel - Enzklösterle - Freudenstadt fahren, wäre natürlich am sichersten ...


----------



## nkwd (16. September 2004)

ne Straße is nix - da fährt ein böses Auto an dir vorbei und schon spritzt bissel Dreck ans Rad   
abers Wetter soll ja schön werden, da paßt das scho irgendwie (und wenn net, dann will ich mein Rad vom Streckenplaner geputzt kriegen   )


----------



## bluesky (17. September 2004)

@ Cook

zum futtern hab ich immer zeit 

die hüpfenden windelwechsler sind ja nur neidisch ... solche entfernungen sind für die buben einfach utopisch und ja nicht mal mim auto zu meistern


----------



## specialist (17. September 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Cook
> 
> zum futtern hab ich immer zeit
> 
> die hüpfenden windelwechsler sind ja nur neidisch ... solche entfernungen sind für die buben einfach utopisch und ja nicht mal mim auto zu meistern


So sieht´s mal aus!!!


----------



## grobis (17. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge Kinder, auf den Forstautobahnen sieht man Pfützen ja auf hunderte von Metern .... ihr könnt natürlich auch auf Nummer Sicher gehen und gleich die Straße über Dobel - Enzklösterle - Freudenstadt fahren, wäre natürlich am sichersten ...



klar ich lasse das rad gleich im auto, warum den selber fahren.....
.....allerdings hat mein auto keinen höhenmesser...  



			
				Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: in FDS wird meine Mission zu Ende sein. Das "Cafe Yvonne" würde dazu gerne einladen zum Kartoffelsuppefassen für die Patrouillenteilnehmer. Wäre das im Sinne der Mitstreiter?



klar, bei chez yvonne kehre ich gerne ein.
gibt es auch für unser gps heidelbeerkuchen, nicht das wir auf dem heimweg völlig desorientiert sind und dann doch jede pfütze mitnehmen?

@nkwd: meinst du wir schaffen es in 30 min. von gernsbach nach bad alte...herren...halt. sage mir aber jetzt nicht, dass schwarzspecht ja nicht dabei sei und wir ........  
kannst du mir den namen des ortes in gernsbach nochmals nennen, da wo ich auch mein auto für umsonnst parken kann?

gruss grobis


----------



## Cook (17. September 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mir den namen des ortes in gernsbach nochmals nennen, da wo ich auch mein auto für umsonnst parken kann?
> 
> gruss grobis



Weil ich noch was dazuzusetzen habe, antworte ich anstelle von Ivan Ivanov:
I.HAUPTBAHNHOF Gernsbach, von Gaggenau kommend NICHT den Tunnel fahren, sondern rechts raus und dann kommt er auf der LINKEN Seite!
II. Holt mich um 0930 in Gernsbach MITTE ab, das spart nochmals wertvolle Meter und Sekunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (17. September 2004)

cook hasts eigentlich schon gesagt, aber solltest du keinen freien Parkplatz am Bhf finden, dann kannst mal gucken, der Lidl is nur paar Meter entfernt und da is auchn Parkplatz....
wär übrigens ziemlich gut, wenn du schon so 9:20 mitm Auto da wärst, denn (ja, deine Sorgen sind berechtigt) zählt jede Minute nach Bad Rentnerpack 

übrigens wollt ich bis Loffenau nicht die normale Autostraße fahren, sondern nen schönen Weg abseits (da gibts 2 Stück, einer komplett geteert und bissel kürzer also werden wir den nehmen) und da is Gerbsbach Mitte eigentlich ein Umweg (mind. so ne ganze Minute! nur wegen dir Cook ) Ich hab für diesen Weg nach Loffenau letztens von Gernsbach Bhf ca 10min mitm RR gebraucht. Aber die wirkliche Arbeit is das Stück danach bis zum Käppele.... aber unser lieber Engel wartet sicher im Notfall 5min auf uns


----------



## Cook (17. September 2004)

Wenns NORMAL läuft, bin ich sowieso früher da (mitm Rädle).
Deshalb hoffe ich:
a. dass sich der Riesenzwiebelkuchen, den ich vorhin gegessen habe und meinen Magen etwas beunruhigt, sich bis heute abend verflüssigt hat....
b. dass es am Sonntach keinen Morgenfrost gibt...


----------



## specialist (17. September 2004)

Das mit dem Zwiebelkuchen kann beim Uphill ja eher nützlich sein. 
Die richtige Haltung, sprich Gesäß nach oben, dann Druck aufbauen und komprimiert nach draußen befördern.
AFTERburner-Effekt.


----------



## bluesky (17. September 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> aber unser lieber Engel wartet sicher im Notfall 5min auf uns




nö .. da bin ich ja schon 3/4 in fds


----------



## Waldgeist (17. September 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Zwiebelkuchen kann beim Uphill ja eher nützlich sein.
> Die richtige Haltung, sprich Gesäß nach oben, dann Druck aufbauen und komprimiert nach draußen befördern.
> AFTERburner-Effekt.



und wenn "Land" mitkommt, wer will da noch hinten dran sein?

Waldgeist


----------



## Yvoxl (17. September 2004)

bei chez Yvonne gibt es leider nur Heidelbeermuffins und noch andere Leckereien. Hoffe, für jeden ist was dabei, aber  ihr müßt hier erst mal in Funcity ankommen    

Salut

Yvoxl


----------



## grobis (17. September 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> wär übrigens ziemlich gut, wenn du schon so 9:20 mitm Auto da wärst, denn (ja, deine Sorgen sind berechtigt) zählt jede Minute nach Bad Rentnerpack




alles klar bin 9.20 uhr da....

gruss grobis


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. September 2004)

Yvoxl schrieb:
			
		

> bei chez Yvonne gibt es leider nur Heidelbeermuffins und noch andere Leckereien. Hoffe, für jeden ist was dabei, aber  ihr müßt hier erst mal in Funcity ankommen
> 
> Salut
> 
> Yvoxl




Schon schade - ich komm dann halt ein anderes Mal ...


----------



## eL (17. September 2004)

Also ich seh jetz nicht mehr ganz durch wo nun losgefahren wird   
werd mich dann mal mach marxzell quälen und am technikfriedhof parken.... aber halt... da steht ja ne kirche!!! ist denn das die kirche wo die andern sich treffen??

na egal

bitte bringt nicht mehr durcheinander als es schon ist.

eL


----------



## specialist (17. September 2004)

eL, genau da wo wir uns das erste Mal getroffen haben, im Seitensträßchen.
Um nullneunhundertfünfzehn. Alles klar?

cu specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (18. September 2004)

Noch ein Tipp: Winterklamotten sind ratsam! Wir hatten gestern und heute Bodenfrost und im Wald wirds erst spät warm.


----------



## nkwd (18. September 2004)

beruhig einen doch!laut Wetterbericht soll es heute tagsüber ca 25°C haben! und morgen soll es ebenfalls schön (trocken!!!) und halbwegs warm (tasüber) werden.


----------



## bluesky (18. September 2004)

hallo 

habe ich etwa 

the fall plays "weichmacherwindelwechselhüpfindreck" 

runde geschrieben ?

nein painball ... wer morgen keine schmerzen leidet dem besorg ich sie


----------



## nkwd (18. September 2004)

wer morgen früh nur im kruzen Sommer-Trikot ankommt hat so oder so dann schmerzen


----------



## eL (18. September 2004)

ich weis garnicht was ihr blackwälder immer für wetter habt   hier oben ist es schön mollig warm und die sonne scheint das es kaum erträglich ist   geregnet hat es auch schon eine ewigkeit nicht mehr   

Ihr tut mir richtig leid 

wenn es denn wirklich so unwirtliche witterungsverhältnisse sind überlege ich jäh meine südpolexpedition in den schwarzwald umzudirigieren (spart erheblich anfahrtsweg)

p.s. wer ist eigentlich "the FALL" 

bis gleich
eL


----------



## Cook (18. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. wer ist eigentlich "the FALL"
> 
> bis gleich
> eL



Grosser Pluspunkt für bluesky: er benutzt nicht das amerkanische "autumn", sondern das britische "fall" um den Herbst zu beschreiben. Oder wars nur wegen der Reim-Ordnung?

Zur Beruhigung der "weicheren" Truppenteile: um 9000 hatte es bereits 6°PLUS, um 1300 warens dann 14°! Horrido!


----------



## bluesky (18. September 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Grosser Pluspunkt für bluesky: er benutzt nicht das amerkanische "autumn", sondern das britische "fall" um den Herbst zu beschreiben.



erwischt  

@ eL 

ich mach mit dir ne südpolarexpedition ... sagen wir im januar oder februar ... ne schöne 80 km runde bei -5 bis -15 grad ?

anmeldungen werden schon jetzt angenommen


----------



## Cook (18. September 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> erwischt



Vor lauter Klugscheißserei hab ichs grad annaschdrumm verwexelt...voll peinlich! fall=amerikanisch für autumn...
Musste mich belehren lassen...


----------



## eL (18. September 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> eL ich mach mit dir ne südpolarexpedition ... sagen wir im januar oder februar ... ne schöne 80 km runde bei -5 bis -15 grad ?


aber gerne doch 
ich brau uns auch zaubertrank ohne den wir es wohl nicht überstehen werden

wann gibts endlich schnee   

nu  aber bis gleich 

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (18. September 2004)

The Fall.... Kennt hier niemand (ausser bluesky) ?

Verdammtes junges Gemüse hier aber ährlich...

Die Amerikaner hatten Mitte der 80er mit Sonic Youth und den Pixies wohl die bekanntesten Erneuer der Rockmusik.
Doch, auch in England gab es Bands die sich mit den Amerikanern haben messen können. Eine davon war The FALL.
Mark E. Smith, Chef und Hirn hinter The Fall galt lange als der populärste musizierende Psychopath Englands. Das 1986 erschienene Werk "Bend sinister" kann sich ohne jeden Zweifel mit den großen Werken "Daydream nation" (1988) von Sonic Youth und "Doolittle" (1989) von den Pixies messen. 
"Bend sinister" hat schon vielen Freunden moderner Musik den Glauben an die Avantgarde gerettet. Wirre Textcollagen werden mit holpernden Sprechgesang in Einklang gebracht. Man fühlt sich gerne an die Zeiten der B-52's erinnert und im gleichen Augenblick tobt der Lärm des ausgehenden 20. Jahrhunderts.
The Falls "Bend sinister" ist britischer Underground in seiner besten Form und gerade jetzt wo neue Garagen-Bands wie die White Stripes, Yeah Yeah Yeah und Libertines in aller Munde sind, sollte man gerade den jüngeren und interessierten Musikfreunden diese zu unrecht fast vergessene tolle Band ans Herz/Ohr legen


----------



## eL (19. September 2004)

jaja die alten säcke   
stromgitarre spielen und haschisch spritzen


----------



## eL (19. September 2004)

nur kurz
Das war ne sehr angenehme A+ tour auf der nach oben offenen ESK skala   

130km
1500hm
20,4km/h schnitt
6h15min im sattel
mehrere klimazonen durchfahren und sehr abwechslungsreiches wetter erlebt
lockeres ausrollen bei 30 stuckis von bad herrenalb nach Marxzell so wie ich es nur von Oberst gewöhnt bin.
Das leckerste mittagsmahl was ich je auf ner tour bekommen habe von unserer frisch ernannten NL "verpflegungsfachwirtin" yvo   
perfekte gastfreundlichkeit am hofe Cook   (aber das hat ich ja schonmal erwähnt)
Alles in allem ne perfekte langstreckenrattspochtveranstaltung.

Danke meine Herren und Damen! es war mir eine freude mit euch ratt zu fahren.

bis zu nächsten mal

eL


----------



## bluesky (19. September 2004)

soooooo

ECKDATEN:

Kilometer: 136 
Dauer: ca. 6:30 stunden nettofahrzeit
Höhenmeter: ca. 1500
Durchschnittesspeed: >20 km/h

zum Album 

DAS BESTE:











Yvoxl Kartoffelsuppe
+ Heidelbeermuffins, Nussecken und Apfelkuchen 

wir wurden bei cook und Yvoxl exzelent verköstigt ... ich glaub in zukunft sieht man uns öfter in freudenstadt  

ein dickes danke nochmal dafür



Strecke:

Bad Herrenalb - Oberes Gaistal - Hahnenfalzhütte -  Hohloh - Besenfeld - Freudenstadt - Baiersbronn - Forbach  - Gernsbach  - Loffenau  - Käppele - Bad Herrenalb 

speed war hoch ... ich dachte das packen wir nie im leben zurück ... aber irgendwie geht alles


----------



## bluesky (19. September 2004)

rumgedropt und die kantegeklatscht wurde wie immer auf unseren touren in professionellster weise:









von felsen









auf heiklen northshores





und in der baiersbronner innenstadt


----------



## Cook (19. September 2004)

Nachdem ich mit meinen Mädels llläääggger Essen war und mir ein Riesen-BSE-Rumpsteak "medium" mit Extraportion Röstzwiebel in mein Innerste meditiert habe, hier zwei Bilder vom Kartoffelsuppe-Gelage bei im "Cafe Yvonne":

Im Bild rechts konnte ich endlich die Existenz des Satellitenempfänger von GPS-bluesky beweisen! Eine perfekt geführte Tour von dir, bluesky!
Habt euch nicht lumpen lassen und das Werk zu Ende gebracht - 136km ist schon ein Wort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (19. September 2004)

sehr schön sehr schön ... da wären wir uns ja heute beinahe begegnet ..   .. der Schwarzwald wird immer kleiner.

Sag mal Ivoxl, gibt es zu dem Trailpark den du angesprochen hast nähere Informationen, die Muffins sehen lecker aus ...


----------



## Yvoxl (19. September 2004)

Freut mich, wenn es euch geschmeckt hat. Da muß man euch ja mit lecker Essen belohnen, wenn ihr so viele km auf schrecklich langweiligen Autobahnen unterwegs seid....Wooly und Co haben auf jeden Fall was verpasst. "Smudo" bluesky hat ja klasse Bilder gemacht. 
Bis irgendwann mal wieder - klar könnt ihr mal wieder kommen.

Yvoxl


----------



## Yvoxl (19. September 2004)

@Wooly
Nein, habe sonst keine Info. Bestimmt kannst du aber bei der angegebenen Telefonnr. mal anrufen und nachfragen. Vielleicht kommt jetzt nach der Eröffnung nochmals ein Beicht bei uns im Schwabo. Kann mich ja dann bei euch nochmals melden. 
Ja, für dich wäre bestimmt auch noch ein leckerer Muffin übrig geblieben, vielleicht klappt es, wenn ihr mal in Bad Rippoldsau herumhopst. Dann könnt ihr ja voll zu uns nach Freudenstadt hochfahren und dann gibt es auch ne Belohnung.

Yvoxl


----------



## eL (19. September 2004)

Yvoxl schrieb:
			
		

> Dann könnt ihr ja voll zu uns nach Freudenstadt hochfahren und dann gibt es auch ne Belohnung.
> 
> Yvoxl


Na yvo iss das nich nen bissel weit für unsere kantigen freunde???
bei km33 denken die doch sie verlassen unsere galaxie und haben angst vom rand der erde zu fallen


----------



## Yvoxl (19. September 2004)

@el
ja sag mal, bist du denn nicht müde und liegst schon im Bett ??? Cook nickt ständig ein, aber wenn man so früh aufgestanden ist, darf "Mann" jetzt auch müde sein. Ich hätte wohl auch mehr radeln sollen, dann wäre ich jetzt auch ko.
Tja und nun zu unseren Freunden. Ich gebe mal die Hoffnung nicht auf - wer weiß vielleicht überwinden sie sich und quälen sich mal und machen was für ihre Kondition ??? Sogar ich bin euch ja ein ganz kleines Stückle entgegen gefahren. Also, lassen wir uns überraschen.

Yvoxl


----------



## Wooly (19. September 2004)

Yvoxl schrieb:
			
		

> Kondition



Kann man das essen ?

Ne Spaß beiseite, wir können ja mal eine unserer berühmten "Wintertouren" zu euch hoch machen, vielleicht klappt es ja auch noch vor dem Schnee   auch wenn der el schon so drauf wartet !!


----------



## Don Stefano (19. September 2004)

Ich wollte mal berichten, dass ich mit meinen 'alten Herren' heute auch Rad fahren war.
Wir sind von Kuppenheim Richtung Süden gestartet, haben Ebersteinburg elegant umfahren. Binsenwasen - Merkur - Nachtigal - Rote Lache - Sand.
Nach einem kräftigenden Mahl am Hundseck haben wir den Heimweg wieder angetreten: Sand - Badener Höhe, auf einem der schönsten (wenn nicht dem schönsten) Trail des Norschwarzwaldes zum Herrenwiessee - Schwarzenbachtalsperre - Rote Lache - Nachtigal - Talstation der Merkurbahn - Kuppenheim in 4:57 Stunden Fahrzeit, sie war 78,6km lang und 1539m hoch. Der Schnitt war 15,9km/h. Größtenteils Waldautobahn bis auf den verblockten Trail von der Badener Höhe runter. Hier wäre eL auch auf seine Kosten gekommen.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## lelebebbel (19. September 2004)

ich war heute auch nicht untätig.

stand schon um HALB SECHS uhr morgens in gernsbach am bahnhof!


um dann in die erste bahn zu steigen und nach hause zu fahren... tagsüber hab ich dann eher geschlafen.


----------



## nkwd (20. September 2004)

@lelebebbel
hey, ich bin sturzbetrungen auch nurn paar Stündchen vor dir vom Gernsbacher Altstadtfest heimgetorkelt und war dann doch wieder um 9:20 da zum radeln! Das ist Motivation!

OFFTOPIC @ blue "smudo" sky
zieh mir grad die Prophecy von Soulfly - war das die CD, die du meintest? finde leider keine Discography um zu gucken, welches ihr 3. Album war.
empfehl dir mal so nebenbei folgende Tracks von Kataklysm: 10 Seconds From The End, Face The Face Of War, Il Diavolo In Me, In Shadows & Dust, Manipulator Of Souls, Where The Enemy Sleeps


----------



## bluesky (20. September 2004)

guckst du hier:

http://www.laut.de/wortlaut/artists/s/soulfly/index.htm

prophecy ist die neuste ... die kenn ich noch nicht 
ist nicht soo hart und schnell wie in flames oder dark tranquillity und trashiger ... hat auch mal ein paar ruhige abschnitte drauf ... wenn dir von sepultura "roots bloody roots" gefallen hat biste aber genau richtig 

Ill Nino soll auch in die richtung gehen 

ich saug mir heut abend die letzten 2 alben von kataklysm ... thx für den tip


ich kanns irgendwie immer noch nicht fassen das wir auf 136 km gestern n 20iger schnitt gefahren sind ... bei 1500 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (20. September 2004)

thx für den Link! hät ja auch draufkommen können, daß das Album einfach so heißt



			
				bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich saug mir heut abend die letzten 2 alben von kataklysm ...


das letzte is imho net sooo super. zieh dir lieber das vorletzte und das vorvorletzte: also *Shadows & Dust* und *Epic (The Poetry Of War)*



> ich kanns irgendwie immer noch nicht fassen das wir auf 136 km gestern n 20iger schnitt gefahren sind ... bei 1500 hm


ja, is eigentlich verdammt pervers... mein Hintern beschwert sich heut übrigens gewaltig drüber


----------



## specialist (20. September 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> ja, is eigentlich verdammt pervers... mein Hintern beschwert sich heut übrigens gewaltig drüber


Ich will nicht prahlen, aber ich bin fit, und hab noch immer das Grinsen im Gesicht


----------



## nkwd (20. September 2004)

fit bin ich auch! Beine fühlen sich auch wie immer an... 
nur mein Hintern halt net - aber das kenn ich von z.B. dem 2. Tag bei IBC Rennrad Treffen: nach spätestens 30km wieder im Sattel wär der auch wieder an den Sattel gewöhnt


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. September 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich kanns irgendwie immer noch nicht fassen das wir auf 136 km gestern n 20iger schnitt gefahren sind ... bei 1500 hm



Kommt mir auch ein bißchen langsam vor, bei den paar Höhenmetern ...


----------



## Cook (20. September 2004)

Angeber, Angeber!
Seid ihr noch so mit Endorphinen vollgestopft? Ich war jedenfalls bedient.
Oder lags an unseren Spacecake-Nussecken?

Hut ab vor Secialists und eLs Trialeinlagen am Murgtäler Klettersteig - Klasse!

Hat wieder richtig Spass gemacht mit euch rumzuheizen - bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## bluesky (20. September 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nicht prahlen, aber ich bin fit, und hab noch immer das Grinsen im Gesicht



jo ... kein kater .. keine ziehen ... nix 

isofern alles prima 

trotzdem ... arbeit war heut so richtig s.c.h.e.i.s.s.e. hat mir im nachhinein wieder alles versaut


----------



## eL (20. September 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich kanns irgendwie immer noch nicht fassen das wir auf 136 km gestern n 20iger schnitt gefahren sind ... bei 1500 hm



ach gottchen das war für euch wohl das erste mal   

herje wenn ich das geahnt hätte dann wären wir noch schneller gefahren


----------



## bluesky (20. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ach gottchen das war für euch wohl das erste mal
> 
> herje wenn ich das geahnt hätte dann wären wir noch schneller gefahren



el .. wir haben extra rücksicht auf dich genommen ... 

ich war erschrocken das wir das ganze nicht in 5 stunden gefahren sind .. wie am samstag ohne dich


----------



## nkwd (20. September 2004)

ja, war so unausgelastet, (ACHTUNG: hier folgt nun Angeberei) daß ich vorhin nochmal gute 20km mitm MTB unterwegs war! Dabei sollt ich eigentlich ganz dringend lernen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (20. September 2004)

boahh ey ... hinterher in der Sauna habt ihr euch bestimmt mit euren gewaltigen Geschlechtsteilen den Rücken gepeitscht, oder ...


----------



## nkwd (20. September 2004)

mist, woher weiß er das nur???!?


----------



## grobis (20. September 2004)

sali zusammen,

zuerst einmal noch ein verdammt dickes lob an Yvoxl und cook. eure bewirtung war spitzenmässig   . 
wie wollen wir das nur toppen? 
also tausend dank für die mittagspause und hut ab vor cook, der erst essen durfte nachdem er die 120 km in den knochen hatte.

übrigens nochmal danke für die mitnahme, denn auf dem ersten anstieg habt ihr mich ja ganz schön vorgeführt, bzw. mtschleifen müssen.
wenn ich in baiersbronn urlaub mache werde, dann ziehe ich denen die kletteraktionen um pinkeln gehen zu dürfen von der kurtaxe ab. wo leben die denn...

@bluesky: ich fragte mich auch, wie wir die strecke mit einem schnitt von 20km/h geschafft haben. na ich vermute es lag an den space-keksen in fds. psssst nicht weitersagen!?

gruss grobis


----------

